# Divorce Support Groups



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Anybody ever been to one? Was trying to find a CODA meeting in my area, but no luck.

I'm just separated for now, with "plans" to reconcile and work through therapy - but I'm wondering if attending a meeting or two could provide me with some much needed support and perspective.

If you've been to a meeting, please let me know how it was.

Thanks.


----------



## believer (Apr 22, 2008)

this forum is great & really helps you to realize you are not alone. I have found it very helpful to hear others stories. Although everyones situation is unique you can see what others have done & what has worked of not worked. 
it's also a great place to just vent

I attended "in person" -Divorce care meetings that we affiliated through churches in my area. think the website is DivorceCare: Divorce Recovery Support Groups - each meeting you would watch a video topic ( finiacial, children, dating again, etc) and discuss the topic of the day & anything else someone wanted to talk about. 

the more people you can talk with, the more benificial I think. It gives you a greater support system, in case you are not able to reconcile. again - you can hear what others are going thru & learn from their mistakes.

best wishes- hope you & your wife can work things out!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Haven't tried it yet, but its still on the list.

I need to find a meeting for codependents who are separated from their disabled partners, who are having EAs.

Or I might just have to keep typing here as the need arises.


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so upset there are no CODA meetings and the one divorcecare group is over until next year. It's disheartening to me that there are so few resources available for such challenging events.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

As many good things as I've heard about CODA, I'm surprised that I can't find a meeting in my area. Not a small town - maybe 300k people.

Been reading Codependent No More - seems to apply to me.


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

All the Melody Beattie books are fabulous. Keep reading.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree, there should be more divorce support groups available. AA is in many cities and with the divorce rate so high, it would be ideal for these support groups to be in most cities as well.

This divorce has been the most painful experience of my life...one that I NEVER want to experience again. Just like a death! So there have been many times, I could've used such a group.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Churchs often have divorce support groups. If you not into that...try some of the group counseling practices. Call around and ask the counselors.


----------

